# Super Cedar Discount / Free Samples



## NWfuel (Aug 24, 2011)

To all our Hearth.com friends. A 15% discount is on the way. Will be set up in a couple hours. Use the code (Hearth) in the discount field and click recalculate to receive it. If it does not work be assured we will give you the discounted price anyway. Please be sure to fill in you are a Hearth.com member.

We sent out a 10% discount earlier today to all our Super Cedar customers and I notice some Hearth members taking advantage. We are giving the 15% to those which should keep from starting the WRONG kind of fire.

To all the new members we offer free samples. Email us at info@supercedar.com with your physical address and they are on the way.

Moderators and Administrator's please do what you need to with this, as I have posted here in the past but might be breaking the rules.

Thanks again for all the support.
Thomas


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Thomas.

I received the email and plan on buying a box of 100 and showing them off to all my wood burning friends (90% of them).

Andrew


----------



## NWfuel (Aug 24, 2011)

Swedishchef said:
			
		

> Thanks Thomas.
> 
> I received the email and plan on buying a box of 100 and showing them off to all my wood burning friends (90% of them).
> 
> Andrew



Andrew,

I see you are in Canada. Your best price will come to you if you order the Canadian Special. This will honor the 15% off. These will ship as a 54ct which comes by USPS.
We have no special on the 100 ct to Canada.
Thomas


----------



## fossil (Aug 24, 2011)

Thomas, this post is just fine right where it is.  Rick


----------



## NWfuel (Aug 24, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> Thomas, this post is just fine right where it is.  Rick



OK, thank you Rick.

Thomas


----------



## RIDGERUNNER30 (Aug 24, 2011)

I purchased a box last year and i loved them, best thing since sliced bread, going to order another box, thanks for making a good product


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 24, 2011)

Thomas,

Yup, in Canada. Eastern Quebec as a matter of fact. Wood burning country. I did a quick survey once: 70% of houses have wood burning appliances and 50% of garages do as well. A friend of mine heats his garage with wood and not his house. There's a fire 24 hours a day in the winter: he hates cold tools. 

I will be placing an order within the next week. Thanks again!

Andrew


----------



## Pagey (Aug 24, 2011)

Ordered!  Great product, Thomas.  As always, we appreciate the seasonal discount.


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## webbie (Aug 24, 2011)

No rules apply to Thomas.
 
(a good man is hard to find).


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I have to admit . . . I did it . . . I honestly have more than enough kindling to last me five years . . . and I plan to continue to stick with my kindling . . . but SuperCedar and Thomas have proven themselves time after time to be just stand up folks who have helped out more than one hearth.com member here . . . I figure I need to support folks and businesses that truly are worth supporting . . . of course I am also cheap so I bought the smaller 30 count and did apply the 15% discount.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Jake, we still use kindling (I have lots) and probably will continue even though we use the Super Cedars. Together they are unbeatable. 

I'd like to publicly thank Thomas for making this offer to hearth.com members. This is very generous and will help both the members and your business. Thanks Thomas and may your business prosper. 


(Now if I could just remember who I recommended for the Super Cedars seems like just last week. Oh, to have my memory back...)


----------



## mhrischuk (Aug 24, 2011)

Just placed my order for 100 greens.
Thank you Thomas for the discount!

Mike


----------



## Milton Findley (Aug 24, 2011)

Just placed my order as well, and thanks for the discount.  With this many positive testimonials, plus the laboratory verification and my own experiences with fatwood, I was an easy sell.


----------



## begreen (Aug 24, 2011)

You're going to love them. They make firestarting child's play.


----------



## fossil (Aug 24, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Hey Jake, we still use kindling (I have lots) and probably will continue even though we use the Super Cedars. Together they are unbeatable...



^ +1  I just split my kindling a bit larger than I used to, and use 1/4 Super Cedar to get it all going.  Best thing since split wood.  Rick


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 24, 2011)

As I understand this whole Blaze King thing, with 1/4 Super Cedar in October, a 100 ct box will last 400 years. Maybe a 30 ct for me.


----------



## fireview2788 (Aug 24, 2011)

Drat!  I ordered mine too soon, maybe I'll have to order some more and stock up.



fv


----------



## Milton Findley (Aug 24, 2011)

jeff_t said:
			
		

> As I understand this whole Blaze King thing, with 1/4 Super Cedar in October, a 100 ct box will last 400 years. Maybe a 30 ct for me.



 :cheese: 

I am sure that you are right.  If I had a Blaze King, I would just get a sample pack of three, and cut them into eighths.  That amount would see me dead and buried almost certainly.  Didn't I just read where one could light a full load of green, wet oak in a Blaze King with one paper match?

Hurry up and get that thing installed Jeff, I am waiting to see if you can improve on the legend.


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Aug 24, 2011)

Email sent. As many cold starts that we have with our tiny stove, I'm pretty pumped to be able to try these!


----------



## fossil (Aug 24, 2011)

CodyWayne718 said:
			
		

> Email sent. As many cold starts that we have with our tiny stove, I'm pretty pumped to be able to try these!



Yeah, they make it a snap.  I routinely have to do a cold start in my little shop stove most every morning, because I don't spend the night out there.  Last load for that stove is typically around 5 or 6 PM.  Even if I burn longer and bank the coals, it's unusual for me to have anything close to a relight bed of coals left in the morning after 13 or 14 unattended hours.  No biggie, Super Cedars make starting up the stove quick and easy.  I love 'em.  Rick


----------



## Todd (Aug 24, 2011)

I guess I'll give them a try, just ordered a 30 pack. So do most of you break them in half and just stack a bunch of splits on top and let it rip?


----------



## begreen (Aug 24, 2011)

I usually just need a quarter cake to start the fire. Create a N/S tunnel of love between a couple small splits and criss-cross a little cabinetry scraps over the gap between the splits. Place the quarter cake at the door side (air supply side), ignite and that is it.


----------



## ddddddden (Aug 24, 2011)

I put 1/4 on top with some sticks.  If yot want to put it on the bottom, I believe the "tunnel of love" is the preferred configuration, which works best with N/S loading.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 24, 2011)

Todd said:
			
		

> I guess I'll give them a try, just ordered a 30 pack. So do most of you break them in half and just stack a bunch of splits on top and let it rip?



They are scored to break in half and it is easy with just your hands. I then break those in halfs so the whole circle ends up being 4 pieces. Some put them on top of the wood and some of us still do things the old way and put them under the wood. Actually, I do things a bit different in that I lay a couple splits on the bottom and then a super cedar (lighting it as soon as I lay it in there) with some kindling on top of that. Usually I'll add a couple more small splits on top of the kindling. Then the stove is all set for several hours.


----------



## Todd (Aug 24, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Todd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You ever just try 4-5 splits and a SC and eliminate the kindling? Probably need a half or more to get that going? This might work good for my secondary stove when I need a little boost. It would be nice to eliminate the kindling and just loosely stack some splits in there with a SC and let it go til I reach lite off temp.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes I've lit a few fires without the kindling and it works just fine. We also have lots and lots of kindling. It won't go to waste.


----------



## fossil (Aug 24, 2011)

I've never burned a whole Super Cedar.  I did do a test once of lighting 1/4 of a puck oustide on the bottom of an overturned metal bucket.  It was a full 20 minutes before the final trace of flame disappeared.  They burn hot and long.  Depending on what size splits you're talking about, a whole Super Cedar could well eliminate the need for kindling altogether (or redefine the term kindling).  Actually, I think I've seen Thomas advocating this use of the product in the past.  (Of course, he's heavily invested in us all using up as many of these things as we can.   :lol: )  Rick


----------



## Todd (Aug 24, 2011)

Well the shoulder season is almost here so it's a good time to play around with these things. My goal is to eliminate kindling and reach a quick cat light off.


----------



## leeave96 (Aug 24, 2011)

Todd said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of the surprises with my Keystone, after I get my liner installed, was that I had enought draft to light off a fire with wrist size (and sometimes larger) splits with both paper or super cedars.  I do a bottom-up light-off and lay the super cedar between the splits with something on top of them.  I usually use 2 ea 1/4 size pieces of the super cedars.  I try to use splintered splits too to keep from cutting kindling.  My brother and I grew-up with old pot belly type coal stoves and later more modern stoves, but sometimes getting a fire started involved a bit of kerosene, along with paper and kindling.  Sometimes he would come over to see the Keystone in operation and I would be starting it from a cold start and he was/is always amazed that I can get a fire started with one match - and not smoke-up the place.

Bill


----------



## NWfuel (Aug 24, 2011)

Todd said:
			
		

> Well the shoulder season is almost here so it's a good time to play around with these things. My goal is to eliminate kindling and reach a quick cat light off.



Todd,

Sud Chemie did this test on their cats and gave Super Cedar high marks. You can see the results on www.supercedar.com. Click on the Woodstock stove on the front page. They commented that using the Super Cedar actually prolongs the life because it lights off quicker.

Start with a whole one and work your way down. No Kindling needed!

Thanks to all for the orders and kind words. We have lots of requests for free samples and hope you receive them before Labor Day to try them on charcoal grills and campfires.

Thomas


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 25, 2011)

Quick question (pardon my ignorance): why are boxes of 54 supercedars $55 for Canadians while you can get 72 for $56 in the US? Duty fees? 

Tks!

ANdrew

ps. Just ordered 2 boxes of 54. Thanks for the 15%!!


----------



## Todd (Aug 25, 2011)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> Todd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that caught my eye and spurred my interest.


----------



## NWfuel (Aug 25, 2011)

Swedishchef said:
			
		

> Quick question (pardon my ignorance): why are boxes of 54 supercedars $55 for Canadians while you can get 72 for $56 in the US? Duty fees?
> 
> Tks!
> 
> ...



Andrew,

The fees for Canadian shipments (Taxes,Duty,Brokerage fees) on a regular 100 ct Super Cedars will exceed $120.00 US. We found the USPS flat rate (largest box which holds 54 Super Cedars) for $54.95 is a better value. Now with your 15% Hearth.com discount you will receive 108 Super Cedars for less than $94.00 US.

Look for the Zippo Campfire Starters in your area. We package them with our Super Cedars and you might find a better value yet.

You can also check wth Vanessa at Urban Hearth and see what she can offer you.

Thank you for this order !

Thomas


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 25, 2011)

Thomas
Thanks for the advice. I don't mind spending the extra bit, I was just curious. 


Thanks again!

A.


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll be ordering mine for top down starts.  I use them to start the charcoal for the grills and smoker.  I cut them in 1/4's on the band saw.  Very little mess that way.


----------



## raybonz (Aug 25, 2011)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> Swedishchef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello Thomas,
What is the discount code for the Hearth.com 15% discount?

Thanx,
Ray


----------



## mhrischuk (Aug 25, 2011)

Ray it's hearth.... He mentions ii in the first post.


----------



## raybonz (Aug 25, 2011)

mhrischuk said:
			
		

> Ray it's hearth.... He mentions ii in the first post.



Thanx Mike I missed that somehow..

Ray


----------



## Jack22 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the discount. I just placed an order. Figured it will make my first burning season allot easier.


----------



## raybonz (Aug 25, 2011)

Just placed my order for 100 Super Cedars.. I should be good for a couple years or more..

Ray


----------



## daleeper (Aug 25, 2011)

Kept missing this discount in the past, got mine ordered for this year.  Thanks for the discount on a great product.


----------



## Ash_403 (Aug 25, 2011)

I always use kindling; sticks, a little cardboard, newspaper, etc.  After checking out the SC website, I think I'll order a few with the discount.  It looks like these would be great when I don't have any dry kindling around, or just need to get a fire going...well...easier.

Cheers


----------



## tfdchief (Aug 25, 2011)

I have always used newspaper and kindling, but now with 2 stoves, one of which will not go all night, I will be starting more fires, so I ordered some.  from the testimonials, I may get hooked   
Thanks Thomas, for the discount.


----------



## 98dingo (Aug 28, 2011)

Ordered my winter supply!  Thanks!


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 28, 2011)

About the starting with splits and no kindling, I quit collecting or splitting kindling after the first week with Super Cedars. I just put two large splits N/S with two inches and a half of a SC between them and three small ones diagonally on top and let'er rip. I forgot where I put my kindling hatchet.


----------



## SteveKG (Aug 28, 2011)

Todd said:
			
		

> I guess I'll give them a try, just ordered a 30 pack. So do most of you break them in half and just stack a bunch of splits on top and let it rip?



I've used a quarter and done ok. I believe I recall another member saying last year that he or she breaks them down to even less than a quarter and does fine.


----------



## NH_Wood (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, although I've always used birch bark and kindling, I decided to give these buggers a shot. Just ordered a 100ct. If 1/2 a starter can get my stove going without kindling, I'll be completely sold on using the sc's. I think I'll only use about 25 per year if it's true that only 1/2 a starter works well - and that might even be high. That would give me 25 cold starts for the fall and another 25 for the spring. I burn 24/7 once temps are cold enough. So......I guess this box would last me, possibly, 4 years. If that is the case, it will cost less that $15 per year - I'll give up the bark and kindling for that kind of money. We'll see - can't wait to try 'em out! Cheers!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 29, 2011)

NH, I'd advise to try the 1/4 to start the fire. Or, use 1/4 on one end and 1/4 on the other for a quick start.


----------



## Loco Gringo (Aug 30, 2011)

I ordered 100 this spring. Im such the prepper though.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 1, 2011)

Mine just came in! I figure 100 Super Cedars will last me 2-3 years.. 

Thanx Thomas!

Ray


----------



## Todd (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I hope mine come in soon, looks like I might get to play with them in a few days.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 2, 2011)

Todd I see we have some cooler weather coming. It will certainly be welcome after what we had today. I doubt if we get to light the stove though.


----------



## Pagey (Sep 3, 2011)

Got my order of 30 today.  Still had plenty left from last year, but it never hurts to have extra on hand for the upcoming shoulder season...which I am looking forward to at this point.  And rain.  We need rain.


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 3, 2011)

Got mine today.  First for me.  I have always used newspaper and kindling, but you guys like these things way to much......I had to try them.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 3, 2011)

I got my order today....just a quick comment, USPS is ripping you off, $35 for shipping 56 pucks sounds steep. I notice that you send them air mail, perhaps that is part of the cost??? Just pointing it out! 

That box smelled damn good! I passed along supercedars to a few friends to give them a try.

Andrew


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 3, 2011)

Swedishchef said:
			
		

> I got my order today....just a quick comment, USPS is ripping you off, $35 for shipping 56 pucks sounds steep. I notice that you send them air mail, perhaps that is part of the cost??? Just pointing it out!
> 
> That box smelled damn good! I passed along supercedars to a few friends to give them a try.
> 
> Andrew


I am surprised they went air, we ship them priority mail.
That is the cheapest way to get from here to there. 

Some day we will have a distributor up there.

Thank you, and all the other members for the orders!

Thomas


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 3, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Got mine today.  First for me.  I have always used newspaper and kindling, but you guys like these things way to much......I had to try them.



Some "accelerants" are a good thing Chief.


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 3, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that made me laugh.    We are going to find out anyway.  I didn't get to burn the new little Hampton much after I got it installed last winter, but when I did there weren't always enough coals left to get things going.  We are just using it for supplemental heat in the kitchen and den, and it is a small fire box, so I didn't have many coals left in the morning.  I thought the super cedars sounded like a really good deal that would make that a lot easier.


----------



## begreen (Sep 3, 2011)

That is the perfect use for them. We don't need them in the winter with 24/7 burning, but they sure make shoulder season starts a lot easier. And we have long shoulder seasons here.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 3, 2011)

I just ordered another hundred a few minutes ago. I should have enough for the season but I keep giving them to folks and don't want to have to go find that kindling hatchet.


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 3, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I just ordered another hundred a few minutes ago. I should have enough for the season but I keep giving them to folks and don't want to have to go find that kindling hatchet.


You guys have me a little worried here.  Not having ever used them, I didn't want to order to many and not like them.  I only ordered the starter package of 30.  So, am I going to be sorry?  Wonder how long the discount lasts?


----------



## raybonz (Sep 3, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steve they work great! I loaded ash chunks last night and used 1/2 of a super cedar and it lit easily with no kindling! I think 1/3 would have sufficed and I will try that sometime.. I don't know about you but when it gets cold here I burn 24/7 so I will not need them then but in Fall and late spring I tend to light and let it burn out so lots of firestarting.. I can get kindling no problem here but it makes more mess than the wood does and decided to go with the Super Cedars this year.. It's also good to know that I am supporting a company that supports Hearth.com plus they really do work well.. I may try them for campfires as they are pretty waterproof to boot..

Ray


----------



## NH_Wood (Sep 3, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Already had your first fire Ray?! Wow! Cheers!


----------



## raybonz (Sep 3, 2011)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had a few, new stove just want to play with it lol.. It was in the upper 50's and I had a few windows open.. Just can't resist!

Ray


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 3, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ray, I burn 24/7 too, after it gets to where it stays cold.  The new little stove my wife wanted in the kitchen was just installed the end of February last winter and so I really didn't get to formulate any kind of routine, plus it wasn't cold enough to run 2 stoves all the time.  So, I was starting a fire in it a lot.  It is small, by design.......we couldn't have a second stove in the kitchen, den area that was very big nor do we need it going unless it is pretty cold out.  With its small fire box, it doesn't hold a fire as long as the main stove.  Anyway, I went through a lot of kindling and newspaper starting it, that I wasn't used to with the main stove which goes 24/7. just reloading on coals. So the super cedars seemed like a good fit.  I think I will like them.


----------



## ddddddden (Sep 3, 2011)

I think the box of 30 will probably get you through the season, Steve.  Remember, you can break them into 1/4's, so that's 120 fires.  If you wanted to get fancy and break out the tools, you could cut them into 1/6's for 180 pie pieces which would probably work fine in your stove.  OTOH, if you do run out, Thomas hit us with the discount again around the end of Jan last season. . .maybe he will do so this season.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 3, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Steve, I'm not sure but think it is through September.


----------



## SteveKG (Sep 3, 2011)

Order more if you think you'll need them, but they are not exactly real pricey at normal cost. [Not that I am one to avoid saving a few bucks, understand]. It depends on how many times you light a fire, or fires should you have more than one stove, during a season. If it is two times a day, or once every three days, makes a difference. Just remember that if you are willing to take the very small bit of time to split or quarter or eighth a a disc, you get a bunch of lightings off each of those thirty you bought. I got the free sample last year, I think they sent me two of them, and I lit three stoves and the fireplace several times from just those two. I did not even know that people often split them, I am just a CSOB when I can be and my very first thought when looking at the samples was, "I bet I can cut these down and get several uses from each." Bingo. 

I cut one down to eighths. With those, I used a small bit of kindling, not because I had to, it just made sense. Those small pieces lit the fire right up. It could be they'd have started ok without the kindling, but I have a steady supply of kindling from splitting anyway. 

Don't sweat it. Order more now, or don't. You'll be ok.


----------



## raiderfan (Sep 4, 2011)

I just ordered a 72 count (greenies) for myself and a 30 count for my father, for his occasional fireplace fire that he'll have, and will give it to him as a Christmas present.

72 for myself is WAY more than enough.  I still have a few left over from my own 30 count last year (and that is after giving some away to some friends/family to try out).  Have a buddy that mentioned earlier in the year that he would split an order with me, so I'll see if he's still interested.  If not, no biggie, as they won't be wasted -- just won't need to order any for the next year or so!!  I also cut them down to four pieces (remember reading that from one of Savage's posts on them, last year), so that helps, as well.  

No paper used since ordering them, but haven't convinced myself that kindling isn't necessary, as of yet, even though I have read enough posts from the rest of you that it is indeed true.  I'll have to try it out to see for myself!!  I appreciate the 15% discount, as well


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 4, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thirty will last you fine Chief. I always keep too much of everything on hand.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 4, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except beer..... I ponder is there ever too much beer? I think not!


Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 4, 2011)

No, I doubt that 30 beers would be enough for Ray.


----------



## Pagey (Sep 4, 2011)

Just picked up 6 Yuengling Black & Tan.  So good.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 4, 2011)

Pagey said:
			
		

> Just picked up 6 Yuengling Black & Tan.  So good.



Is that a dog species or beer? lol

Ray


----------



## Pagey (Sep 4, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Pagey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lulz.  It's about the best tasting/bang for the buck beer you can get around here.


----------



## Todd (Sep 5, 2011)

Just built my 1st fire with 1/3 super cedar and a full load of Birch splits. It worked great and had cat light off in 20 minutes. No more kindling for me, I guess I'll just use the kindling for fillers.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 5, 2011)

Todd said:
			
		

> Just built my 1st fire with 1/3 super cedar and a full load of Birch splits. It worked great and had cat light off in 20 minutes. No more kindling for me, I guess I'll just use the kindling for fillers.



I agree they make fire starting an easy job! I want to try 1/3 myself as 1/2 is a bit much and 1/4 is a bit little.. 

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 5, 2011)

Maybe you should try 1/6 or 1/8 or.... whatever. Heck, you can throw the whole thing in there if you want. Just cool the beer.


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Sep 7, 2011)

Jus tried a 1/4 SC and I'm a believer for sure! Thanks


----------



## SpeakEasy (Sep 17, 2011)

This summer I was at a campground up in Nova Scotia. The weather had been cool and rainy, literally for weeks. I watched the neighboring camper struggling to get a fire going. No luck. Just a lot of smoke and fanning and frustration. I went over and gave him a chunk of one of my Super Cedars to try. Man was he grateful! Within a half hour he had a blaze going that would actually do some good. Thanks, Super Cedars for helping me be a good neighbor!

-Speak


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 17, 2011)

SpeakEasy said:
			
		

> This summer I was at a campground up in Nova Scotia. The weather had been cool and rainy, literally for weeks. I watched the neighboring camper struggling to get a fire going. No luck. Just a lot of smoke and fanning and frustration. I went over and gave him a chunk of one of my Super Cedars to try. Man was he grateful! Within a half hour he had a blaze going that would actually do some good. Thanks, Super Cedars for helping me be a good neighbor!
> 
> -Speak



Nice story!

I got my order and ended up giving away 10 of them so far to friends. I believe that there will be 2-3 more orders coming Thomas' way since that. They loved them!

I used one in my back yard to get a pile of brush going that had been sitting there a while and was a bit damp from the day before. The pile of brush is now a smile pile of ashes.

Andrew


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 17, 2011)

I still have over 2/3 of the 100 box I bought last year.  I am so sold on these.  I recommend them to all of my fire burning friends & family.

My parents who have burned for 40+ years now solely use Super Cedars as well.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey Treacherous, I have less than that but only because I gave so many away. lol  But Thomas has been good and he has a wonderful product. We wish him all success.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 17, 2011)

Treacherous said:
			
		

> I still have over 2/3 of the 100 box I bought last year.  I am so sold on these.  I recommend them to all of my fire burning friends & family.
> 
> My parents who have burned for 40+ years now solely use Super Cedars as well.



I bought 100 too and I have to say they are perfect for this weather with so many fires to start.. Very glad I have them here..

Ray


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 19, 2011)

Darn you Thomas . . . I've been using a Super Cedar cut into quarters now for the past few days to light a fire in the morning and evening when necessary . . . and they're just so darn easy . . . do the top down fire with wood at the base, kindling on top and just an itty bitty piece of the Super Cedar and the fire lights up like a dream each and every time . . .

I'm not saying I'm never going to use any paper this winter . . . but I have to say it is really nice not to have the burned up newspaper fall over on to the glass and have it smear it up . . . and honestly the Super Cedars really seem to make lighting the fire easier.


----------



## scotsman (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, I s'pose I'll try 'em, too. That 100 year old cedar is hard to split into kindling and I'm getting old, so it's 'bout time I got myself into the last century with everybody else! 

Bart and everybody else says they're good and I need to break my new stove in right anyway. 'Course I've got a few weeks to wait for it.


----------



## Green Energy (Sep 19, 2011)

Got an email with the seasonal discount and bought my first box of SC.  Received them a couple weeks ago.  I should of checked here to great the 15% discount code.  But not big deal.  Looking forward to trying them later this fall.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 19, 2011)

Texas boy said:
			
		

> Well, I s'pose I'll try 'em, too. That 100 year old cedar is hard to split into kindling and I'm getting old, so it's 'bout time I got myself into the last century with everybody else!
> 
> Bart and everybody else says they're good and I need to break my new stove in right anyway. 'Course I've got a few weeks to wait for it.



Tex and any others here who haven't tried Super Cedars Thomas sends out free samples to try these firestarters (I think you need to send him a PM with your address).. At least he did in the past and it took a couple years after I tried them but I bought 100 this year with a 15% forum discount.. You will love them once you try them.. 

Ray


----------



## Green Energy (Sep 20, 2011)

Green Energy said:
			
		

> Got an email with the seasonal discount and bought my first box of SC.  Received them a couple weeks ago.  I should of checked here to great the 15% discount code.  But not big deal.  Looking forward to trying them later this fall.



My bad, I did get the full Hearth.com discount.  They have a question about where you heard about SC.  I answered Hearth.com.  Ding, ding, ding  Discount went from 10% to 15%.

Is that great service or what?!?


----------



## tickbitty (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm reviewing the choices for my next supercedar purchase... tempted to "go green" with the no-wrapper kind but I don't know, I kinda like how the plastic wrapper contains the crumbs when I break the disk up.  Anyone have any comments on the wrapper or lack thereof?  Thanks!


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 21, 2011)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> I'm reviewing the choices for my next supercedar purchase... tempted to "go green" with the no-wrapper kind but I don't know, I kinda like how the plastic wrapper contains the crumbs when I break the disk up.  Anyone have any comments on the wrapper or lack thereof?  Thanks!



You could always break them up in a large ziplock bag.


----------



## geardoc (Sep 21, 2011)

Just ordered 100. Gotta have'em


----------



## ClydesdaleBurner (Sep 21, 2011)

I just ordered 100 "green" ones and then I read tickbitty's post about how the wrapping does keep the mess down when splitting them up.  I'm thinking of just using a cardboard shoe box or something and splitting them in the box to keep the crumbs and mess at a minimum.  I use a hatchet to split them.  

Really looking forward to the burning season.  100 Super Cedar's will make it that much easier!


----------



## pen (Sep 22, 2011)

The list goes on and on about the stuff I've bought because of this site.  Tom sent me the free sample years ago and I enjoyed it but really don't start that many fires since the stove runs 24/7 once things get going (which doesn't take long) so have since figured I could live life without them.  

Tonight, I said to hell with it and bought a box to have something to play with during the shoulder season.  

Even though I have no problems with the way I light the stove, when you stop trying new things you stop learning.  Let the experimentation continue.

Thanks for the discount Tom.

pen


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 22, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> The list goes on and on about the stuff I've bought because of this site.  Tom sent me the free sample years ago and I enjoyed it but really don't start that many fires since the stove runs 24/7 once things get going (which doesn't take long) so have since figured I could live life without them.
> 
> Tonight, I said to hell with it and bought a box to have something to play with during the shoulder season.
> 
> ...



It's all part of the addiction Pen . . . I will admit they're pretty handy when you're doing a bunch of fires in the shoulder season . . . not sure if I'll revert back to my paper and kindling days once we're in the winter . . . mostly I figured a 15% discount was just too good to pass up . . . and I thought it might be handy to have a few of these on hand to make it just a little bit easier for my wife to light a fire . . . or me if I'm having a bad day.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 22, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> The list goes on and on about the stuff I've bought because of this site.  Tom sent me the free sample years ago and I enjoyed it but really don't start that many fires since the stove runs 24/7 once things get going (which doesn't take long) so have since figured I could live life without them.
> 
> Tonight, I said to hell with it and bought a box to have something to play with during the shoulder season.
> 
> ...



Penn,
I live in Southeast Mass. down by Plymouth, Mass.. Does it get cold faster there than here? Curious as I would think it gets colder faster and longer here.. Been too warm to use the stove here lately right now it is over 70 and humid here.. Once it gets cold we burn 24/7 here and I will find out how well the T-5 performs then.. My Large CDW kept up most of the time and the T-5 might have a little more BTU's for the extra cold we get from time to time.. We get a little below zero on occasion in this area but usually for maybe a week..

Ray

P.S. Those Super Cedars are great for this time of year with occasional fires.. You will get spoiled as I did.. I have been using 1/4 of a SC and it has worked well so far..


----------



## pen (Sep 22, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Penn,
> I live in Southeast Mass. down by Plymouth, Mass.. Does it get cold faster there than here? Curious as I would think it gets colder faster and longer here.. Been too warm to use the stove here lately right now it is over 70 and humid here..
> 
> Ray



Looks like just a touch colder here.  I have had 2 evening fires so far.  My old stove used so much more wood that I wouldn't consider putting a match to it until at least Oct 1.  Since this one saves me at least a cord and a 1/2 a year, I don't mind having fires in Sept if needed.  Never tried the top down w/ a super cedar so I'm interested to try it.  Think the wife will find them helpful too even though she's probably only had to start 2 fires in this stove in 2 years.  I would start most of the fires in the old fisher, but since that needed to be started daily she'd probably end up doing at least 1 a week with that.  

pen


----------



## raybonz (Sep 22, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My town is Carver, MA and is but further inland so I may be a bit cooler than Plymouth which is on the ocean.. What program did you use to make those graphs? 

I think you will like the top down fire starting as it will get your chimney warmer quicker plus your secondaries will react faster as well..

Ray


----------



## fossil (Sep 22, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> ...What program did you use to make those graphs?...



http://www.weather.com/  Fiddle around on the site and sooner or later you'll figure it out.

Here's where I live:

http://www.weather.com/weather/wxclimatology/monthly/graph/97701


----------



## pen (Sep 23, 2011)

Carver, Ma has no data on weather.com.  Here is plymouth vs middleboro.  It appears that plymouth is warmer during the day but colder during the night.  You seem to be inbetween these places.

Regardless, of the temp, I bet a few super cedars get used in Florida!  I wonder which part of the country most of their sales go to?  

pen


----------



## raybonz (Sep 23, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx Rick!
It's colder in Oregon than I thought! I figured out how to graph my town but they don't have data for my location.. This town abuts mine too http://www.weather.com/weather/wxclimatology/monthly/graph/USMA0252 .. My temps seem much colder than the graphs indicate.. I recall a 2 week period that never rose to 32 with lows slightly below zero plus very windy.. Still cool to see the graphs!

Ray


----------



## fossil (Sep 23, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> ...It's colder in Oregon than I thought!...



Oregon's a big state, with some widely varying climate zones...most dramatically different are the "wet side" to the west of the Cascade range out to the Pacific, and the "dry side" east of the Cascades to Idaho.  Two different worlds, weather-wise.  I live east of the Cascades in the high desert.  Contrast the graph I linked to one from Eugene or Portland and you'll see what I'm talking about.  That page on the WeatherChannel site has a "compare" function that will display two zip codes on the same graph...pretty cool.  Rick


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 23, 2011)

About breaking up them Super Cedars. I break four or five at a time by leaving the plastic intact and cracking them on the edge of the kitchen counter top to quarter them. Then dump them in a coffee canister. The "dust" from the broken up ones are almost the best part. In the 24/7 season when you come down to reload in the morning you throw a half a hand full of that pixie dust on the coals and add the splits and you are off to the races in a heartbeat.


----------



## raybonz (Sep 23, 2011)

fossil said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see what you mean.. The lows are nearly identical but Portland gets much warmer! In Bend, Or. the temps are nearly flat with little contrast between high and low.. Lots different here and for you too.. In western Mass it gets much colder than here too.. I think I'd prefer the cold as we tend to get the wet heavy snow.. Hard stuff to handle!

Ray


----------



## pen (Sep 23, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> About breaking up them Super Cedars. I break four or five at a time by leaving the plastic intact and cracking them on the edge of the kitchen counter top to quarter them. Then dump them in a coffee canister. The "dust" from the broken up ones are almost the best part. In the 24/7 season when you come down to reload in the morning you throw a half a hand full of that pixie dust on the coals and add the splits and you are off to the races in a heartbeat.



Tom must have boxes of that dust getting swept off the floor every day.  New sales idea? 


pen


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 23, 2011)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> I'm reviewing the choices for my next supercedar purchase... tempted to "go green" with the no-wrapper kind but I don't know, I kinda like how the plastic wrapper contains the crumbs when I break the disk up.  Anyone have any comments on the wrapper or lack thereof?  Thanks!



We have the ones with no label. I like to just break it into quarters.....before unwrapping. Makes it much easier and less messy. No mess at all.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 26, 2011)

Used up two more of the Magical Gainsburgers this past weekend . . . had some friends down camping in my yard (those of you going to Woodstock will most likely meet one of those friends) and it was a bit drizzly Friday night and a good portion of the day on Saturday . . . using Super Cedars cut into quarters with my chop saw resulted in very easy starting fires. 

I also ended up using a Super Cedar to get my Swedish Inside Out candles going . . . although I also had to add some charcoal lighter fluid later on . . . due to the fact I was using semi-seasoned wood dropped off by one of my other friends.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 26, 2011)

Jake, why are you using a saw to cut the super cedars? They will break into quarters pretty easy just using 2 hands. I break them before I open the package and it works pretty nice.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 26, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> Jake, why are you using a saw to cut the super cedars? They will break into quarters pretty easy just using 2 hands. I break them before I open the package and it works pretty nice.



I have delicate hands. 

Actually I did this just to make it nice and neat.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 26, 2011)

Typical fireman?!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 26, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But were you standing, or sitting?


----------



## raybonz (Sep 26, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I heard he splits these vertically while sitting on a milk crate.. Dennis would be proud! 

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 26, 2011)

Ya, someday Jake will make us all proud too.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 27, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Standing up . . . but since I was using the chop saw it was a vertical cut, not horizontal. No milk crates were used in this process.


----------



## pen (Oct 3, 2011)

Split the first super cedar I have used in about 4 years last night.  I could have just split it on the edge of the cold stove but since there was a milk crate in the corner I decided I'd use it's edge as homage to Dennis. :coolsmile: 

Last time I used one it was the freebie Tom spent.  It went into the old fisher stove and worked well.  However, that thing was virtually fool proof w/ the door dampers when it came to getting a fire started.  Plus with the solid doors I couldn't really see what was happening, just knew the fire was going.

Fastforward to just ordering a few and trying them out and all I can say is that the garbage man is going to be finding a whole poo load of newspaper in the recycling next week.  

Top down w/ newspaper works just fine, but 1/4 of this supercedar is stupid easy and fast.  Less than 10 mins after putting the match to it I have the stove turned down nearly to cruising level as the probe thermometer was about to 900.  It would have been closer to 15 or maybe 20 (depending on how many newspaper knots I felt like making and how well they stayed situated) minutes before I normally get to this point.  

Ultra impressive getting to watch the little fella burn w/ the glass door too.

pen


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 3, 2011)

Thomas, do you still need testimonials?


----------



## jatoxico (Oct 3, 2011)

Used my first piece of SC today. Almost forgot how well it worked since I had some _excitement_ today. :grrr: Thanks Thomas.


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 8, 2011)

I converted a Quadrafire owner last week while elk hunting.  I brought some SC's along for campfires.  He has burned for 20+ years and is sold.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 8, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> Top down w/ newspaper works just fine, but 1/4 of this supercedar is stupid easy and fast.  Less than 10 mins after putting the match to it I have the stove turned down nearly to cruising level as the probe thermometer was about to 900.  It would have been closer to 15 or maybe 20 (depending on how many newspaper knots I felt like making and how well they stayed situated) minutes before I normally get to this point.



Yeah top down was so nice the way it kick started my draft and left me with a clean pipe but I just gave it up after I finally broke down and tried the Official Puck Of The NHL (The National Hearth Association). I do believe that I get a little more accumulation in the pipe from the colds starts now but not enough to care about.

"Stupid easy" is exactly right. And like I have said, save that "pixie dust". Does wonders for that morning reload on some coals dragged to the front.


----------



## jonwright (Oct 8, 2011)

Pagey said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I was racing motorcycles some guys on the USGPRU circuit really liked it.  Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Hass (Oct 9, 2011)

I see the discount code is still working, I'll be placing an order when I remember :]

I got a firestarter with my Blaze king stove, it looks very very similar to a super cedar.
Is it indeed one? Or some other brand?
I'll take a pic next time I wander out to my trailer.


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 9, 2011)

Really?  What's the current discount? (I may need to stock up!)


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 9, 2011)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> Really?  What's the current discount? (I may need to stock up!)



Look at the first post in the thread.


----------



## Hass (Oct 9, 2011)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> Really?  What's the current discount? (I may need to stock up!)



yep, i was hoping it still works and it does!
On the first post still.


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 9, 2011)

Great, that's so excellent.  The website said the sale ended in Sept so I figured I was outta luck, but going to stock up again now.  Thanks!


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 10, 2011)

We have the hearth discount running until the middle of this month.
Blaze King uses the Super Cedar as their sample as does the Zippo also.
Thomas


----------



## Hass (Oct 10, 2011)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> We have the hearth discount running until the middle of this month.
> Blaze King uses the Super Cedar as their sample as does the Zippo also.
> Thomas



If BK uses super cedar, then obviously super cedars must be good


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 10, 2011)

Hass said:
			
		

> NW Fuels said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With the thousands of Super Cedars we sell them over and over they must be burning them somewhere. How many came in your stove?
Thomas


----------



## Hass (Oct 10, 2011)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> Hass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 lol.
$4200 for the stove and I got $.50 of firestarter :]
Not like I can complain though since it's a freebie.

maybe blaze king sells way more stoves than I previously thought...


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 10, 2011)

Hass said:
			
		

> NW Fuels said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They must be selling a lot of stoves.


----------



## NWfuel (Oct 21, 2011)

I want to thank all the Hearth .com members for your support. The 15% special is going to END on Oct.31st 2011. The new members that want your free sample may request them by emailing your physical ship to address at info@supercedar.com. We will continue to send free samples through out the foreseeable future.

The 15% discount code is (Hearth)

Thank you all again!!
Thomas


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 21, 2011)

Just got my box of 100!  Thanks Thomas for the great deal and great product!


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 28, 2011)

BUMP,

You will be sad if you miss the 15% off!



			
				NW Fuels said:
			
		

> I want to thank all the Hearth .com members for your support. The 15% special is going to END on Oct.31st 2011. The new members that want your free sample may request them by emailing your physical ship to address at info@supercedar.com. We will continue to send free samples through out the foreseeable future.
> 
> The 15% discount code is (Hearth)
> 
> ...


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 29, 2011)

tickbitty said:
			
		

> BUMP,
> 
> You will be sad if you miss the 15% off!
> 
> ...


Thanks tickbitty, for the reminder.  I just ordered a 100.


----------



## grommal (Oct 29, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> tickbitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too!  I didn't know my supply was getting so low.  Just fired the Oslo up for the first fire of the year, and I only had 4 SuperCedars left!  I would have missed the discount if the cold snap would have been a week later.


----------



## ddddddden (Nov 1, 2011)

*Laaast Calll!!*


----------



## Fod01 (Nov 1, 2011)

figures....


----------



## tickbitty (Nov 1, 2011)

Fod01 said:
			
		

> figures....


what, did you miss it?  (shhhh, hurry, it's still there)


----------



## Fod01 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ordered!  You're my new favorite.

Gabe


----------



## Stevebass4 (Nov 5, 2011)

damn missed it...


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 6, 2011)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> damn missed it...


They are worth FULL PRICE  :coolsmile:


----------



## Stevebass4 (Nov 6, 2011)

i know i still have about 30 left from my last 100 pack.

made two orders - one pack of 8 for 5 bucks and it says shipping is one pound

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0035LY246/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details



then found these amazon and ordered - although i'm confused  by their count  says 8*4*4

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ZSNY02/ref=oh_o01_s00_i01_details

says 8 pounds so if it's 8 packs of 8 - this would be a killer deal  but if it's 4 packs of 8 means i paid .75 each which is too much and i should have ordered direct through them


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 6, 2011)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> i know i still have about 30 left from my last 100 pack.
> 
> made two orders - one pack of 8 for 5 bucks and it says shipping is one pound
> 
> ...


Zippo?  Not Super Cedars but looks like the same thing.   Hmmmm.  be interested to see how that turns out.


----------



## Stevebass4 (Nov 6, 2011)

same  


http://www.supercedar.com/images/private-allbig.jpg

these pictures are from SCs website


----------



## SteveKG (Nov 6, 2011)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> then found these amazon and ordered - although i'm confused  by their count  says 8*4*4
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ZSNY02/ref=oh_o01_s00_i01_details





Yeah, 8x4x4 does not make sense. Looks as if the boxes hold 8, from the photo there. Four boxes would be 32. The extra "4" makes no sense. 4 what?


----------



## Stevebass4 (Nov 6, 2011)

yup and even more confusing 

if you order direct from zippo  the price for 6 boxes of 8 starters equals  the same "before mark down"  price on amazon ie the 71.52 price (which is crazy) 

http://www.zippo.com/product.aspx?id=1023905

i'll wait to see what they ship and contact amazon if they only send 4 boxes..


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 6, 2011)

They are showing the price for a 8 pack. It measures 4" square by 8 " long.

Thomas


----------



## Stevebass4 (Nov 6, 2011)

thank you sir

next time i'll just order direct from you again 

Steve


----------



## Stevebass4 (Nov 10, 2011)

just an update 

DO NOT ORDER THESE under the zippo label FROM AMAZON 

they sent one box of 8 SCs for $24.99 - i asked why the box weight was listed as 8 pounds and the original price of 71.52 was listed (same price as six boxes on the zippo site)  no response just stated that the price is 24.99 for one box of 8 

sending this box of 8 back back for a refund to amazon  and will order direct from thoams  next time he offers a discount 

again my mistake for thinking amazon could provide the same service as Thomas  does and has supplied me before - this is not a knock on his product as these things are awesome


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 10, 2011)

Steve, between you and me there is a 10% discount on facebook. My daughter manages that part but I believe you can still get it for liking. You can access it from our web site www.supercedar.com.
Thomas


----------



## Stevebass4 (Nov 10, 2011)

wonderful!!  thank you very much Thomas - just ordered another 100


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (Nov 30, 2011)

I just tried my free sample today, and it worked well enough for me to order a "Winter Special."  Excellent firestarter!!


----------



## raybonz (Nov 30, 2011)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> Steve, between you and me there is a 10% discount on facebook. My daughter manages that part but I believe you can still get it for liking. You can access it from our web site www.supercedar.com.
> Thomas



I should have held off for the nice woodstove gloves before I bought 100 SC's lol.. They work great Thomas and gave my barber a couple as a tip (he's a wood burner too) and he loved it!

Ray


----------



## Debi619 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just placed my first order for 100 supercedars. Thank you for the 15% discount although the term 'Hearth' only showed a 10% discount when 'recalculated'.  The advertisement said that the 15% would be applied even if it was not visible.

Now I'm looking for 4 cords of oak/black locus and I'm set for next winter.  Debi


----------



## rideau (Mar 17, 2013)

NWfuel said:


> Andrew,
> 
> I see you are in Canada. Your best price will come to you if you order the Canadian Special. This will honor the 15% off. These will ship as a 54ct which comes by USPS.
> We have no special on the 100 ct to Canada.
> Thomas


2 x 54 ct?


----------



## NWfuel (Mar 17, 2013)

Debi619 said:


> Just placed my first order for 100 supercedars. Thank you for the 15% discount although the term 'Hearth' only showed a 10% discount when 'recalculated'. The advertisement said that the 15% would be applied even if it was not visible.
> 
> Now I'm looking for 4 cords of oak/black locus and I'm set for next winter. Debi


 
Debra,

Yes, back in 2011 we gave a 15% discount for Hearth members. We have changed it to 10% off and will make changes to the code (hearth) to reflect this. Thank you for bringing this to our attention.

You will however receive a 15% discount and any other members until Lara comes in tomorrow and changes the code. What I am saying is use hearth as the code until tomorrow and you will receive 15% 0ff. Starting March 19th the code will be ( hearth13 ) 10% off.

Thomas


----------



## NWfuel (Mar 17, 2013)

rideau said:


> 2 x 54 ct?


 
Rideau,

We no longer have a Canadian special for our friends up north. However, Vanessa at Urban Hearth distributes our Super Cedars and another would be Sobies.

The USPS just raised the shipping on our 54 ct to $54.95 which put a stop to it all. I believe Lara was charging $54.00 for the 54 ct shipping included.

Thomas


----------



## tcassavaugh (Mar 17, 2013)

i bought a box last year....or was it the year before but as a full time burner, 24-7, i still have over a half a box left and will probably last another season or two. great product.....almost too good.....should never have told about only using 1/4 of the puck. looking forward to buying more.....eventually.

cass


----------

